# FreeBSD Bootloader on Install DVD hangs



## Brentx (Sep 21, 2009)

So I have installed FreeBSD on this machine in the past.  When I boot with the full install DVD (I haven't tried any other medium, though I am going to assume it will do the same) it loads the kernel and the BTX loader, then when it comes to the selection screen (where you can choose to install without ACPI, etc) the screen freezes.  The timer does not count down (from 10 sec), but the cursor under the timer seems to be skipping extremely fast to 3 different places underneath the timer.  I try pressing a number to boot, but it does not register.  However, the num lock and caps lock keys work, and the system will still restart by pressing 'ctrl-alt-delete'.

I tried a different keyboard (USB, I have no PS/2 ports) with the same results.  I then unplugged the mouse and keyboard completely with the same result.

The only 2 changes I have made to this system in the past has been the addition of a 3ware 9650SE-2LP RAID controller (which has worked in another machine running FreeBSD) and I flashed the BIOS on the motherboard to a newer version recently.

What do you guys think could be the problem?


----------

